# morbark 2050 chipper



## rogerb (Oct 20, 2002)

Does anyone have any first hand knowledge about the morbark 2050 chipper? A dealer wants to sell me a "new" 2001 model. Less than an hour on it. Says MSRP is $7500.00 and he is willing to discount it. What is a reasonable price for it? It would be perfect for my needs on my 20 acre place. He demo-ed it for me. Runs well and I was impressed. 25hp 
Kohler engine. Elec. start etc. 

Roger


----------



## treeclimber165 (Oct 20, 2002)

Idunno about that particular model, but I know Morbarks are one of the best built chippers on the market. Most tree crews use larger models. 

IF he makes good on the price, sounds like a solid investment. Since it is two years old before you look at it, he can toss that $7500 MSRP right out the window. I'd START at $5500 ($1000 per year depreciation) and bargain down from there. $5K sounds good for a new machine. Deciding factor may be the starting date and length of the warranty. Since it's been sitting for 2 years, be ready for a carb rebuild within the first couple months.


----------



## Darin (Nov 2, 2002)

You should read this thread. http://arboristsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=6154 This is a heck of a deal on one and they probably will ship it to you.


----------



## rogerb (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks for the info Darin. I made a deal with the guy with the local 2050. Actually should be better deal than the one you sent be because no shipping. That is a good deal though. I will pass it on to a friend of mine that may be interested.

Roger


----------

